# American style road trip



## LittlePrince (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm planning a road trip in southeast China around new year time - I'm thinking of hitting Sichuan and Yunnan in an American style road trip for a couple of weeks.

Anyone have any suggestions regarding topics whether it's better to rent car or just take bus? Anyone else who might be interested?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Think thats South west, but on topic. Around Chinese New Year all public transportation is horrendously overloaded hence travel domestically during that period is not easy. If you have a Chinese drivers license, the best travel is by car as you can reach the truly pristine spots and not just the "Chinese famous spots". I did that in Yunnan a few years back and enjoyed it. Also if your good on a bike you can go quite far.


----------

